# Waxstock 2017 tickets and website NOW LIVE



## Waxstock

*Tickets now available for Waxstock 2017*

A new website and webshop with full details about Waxstock 2017 is now live, at www.waxstock.com.

You can buy tickets here: https://www.waxstock.com/collections/frontpage

The show is on Sunday 23rd July 2017 at Ricoh Arena, Coventry, CV6 6GE.

We have added a merchandise section as people were asking about the Waxstock vinyl stickers, and there's also an earlybird deal for the first 300 adult ticket purchasers.

It's the biggest European specialist detailing event and should have an attendance of approximately 2500 this year, with over 50-60 exhibitors expected (representing 60-75 brands).

Remember that the tickets also allow for entry into the Detailing World SHOWDOWN where 16 selected cars battle it out to claim top honours in the best judged, most prestigious Show and Shine in the calendar. 5 judges, top and bottom scores removed, hundreds of marks across judging sheets - it's as impartial and rigorous - and as fair - as it gets. Don't keep your detailing skills to yourself, show them to the detailing community and get a goody bag and maybe a larger prize for your efforts. Competitors' goody bags are typically worth 80 GBP+ and their are prizes for the top places.


----------



## Puntoboy

Bought my showdown ticket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Bought my arrive and shine tickets, most likely my car will leave home clean and arrive dirty, especially if it rains on the way there, would that mean I'll be disqualified?


----------



## Danjc

I don't know if it's my phone or not but the site and links are not working.

Sorted now and ticket bought :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb

Got my ticket ordered
First time going


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Soul boy 68 said:


> Bought my arrive and shine tickets, most likely my car will leave home clean and arrive dirty, especially if it rains on the way there, would that mean I'll be disqualified?


There will be local garages with a jet wash, bring a bit of kit and give it a wash when you get near the arena :thumb::buffer:


----------



## muzzer

Sorry but i wont be attending this year, i will have not been back long from Cyprus so will be mega busy


----------



## funkydunk

Just ordered my ticket, be silly not to as its on my doorstep.


----------



## Lloydie

First time in 5 years that I'm free for waxstock so my first time and can not wait. 
Better get saving some £££.


----------



## forge197

Another first timer been in diary each year when dates announced but holidays or work have clashed, ticket bought now and looking forward to it.


----------



## Simz

Order is on the way, can't wait to see what the cheap ting is lol


----------



## Waxstock

Simz said:


> Order is on the way, can't wait to see what the cheap ting is lol


exactly! it is a little exciting isn't it. could be anything. but you took the time to have a good look around and then took a chance. well it was posted today 8)


----------



## Simz

Thank you very much, I will post a pic when it arrives 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

I don't really get this but you take a gamble and accept what you get lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

When will the wrist bands be sent out to those of us who bought them Johnny? Any news?


----------



## Gazjs

Simz said:


> I don't really get this but you take a gamble and accept what you get lol


Whats this? Is there some special ticket?


----------



## Simz

It's a cheap ting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Soul boy 68 said:


> When will the wrist bands be sent out to those of us who bought them Johnny? Any news?


They are all going out this week so will be with you soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indianbelters

Is there any hotel discount this year?


----------



## cadmunkey

Looking forward to this, bit of a drive for me but cant miss it this year after not making it last time.


----------



## forge197

Our wristband and stickers arrived, many thanks, looking forward to it having never been and wanted too for a few years!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Still waiting for my tickets, hopefully this week.


----------



## funkydunk

Got mine. Is it wrong to put the sticker in the window now


----------



## Jamesrt2004

Just ordered mine, will have to brave it and do that big 10 minute drive though!


----------



## Andrew Goacher

funkydunk said:


> Got mine. Is it wrong to put the sticker in the window now


Not at all! Get Waxstock out there! :thumb:


----------



## supraGZaerotop

got my tickets and 2 early bird stickers lol,, even managed to book a room in the doubletree/Hilton @ ricoh, happy days, carnt wait to spend bucks lol


----------



## littlejack

Ordered mine yesterday &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Waxstock

funkydunk said:


> Got mine. Is it wrong to put the sticker in the window now


we don't think so - LOUD AND PROUD 8)


----------



## markmuddimer

Must get to this! Only down the road from Leicester too.


----------



## great gonzo

My sticker is being used!



Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Wax manufacturers feel free to send me free stickers for free advertising on my wax case lol. 


Gonz.


----------



## leeandfay

I traded in 2012 at Waxstock and had a wail of a time so might bring the new wife see what she thinks of it 

In fact, i'm coming - Theres people id like to "catch up" with 

:wave:

Lee


----------



## Jue

Got my tickets today :thumb:


----------



## Kraj23

Ticket ordered. Looking forward ot seeing the guys from AMDetails and picking up some of their products


----------



## BrummyPete

3 tickets ordered today, looking forward to it, first time I'm actually not working for it! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## EJs

Just wondering any special guest like last year?


----------



## great gonzo

EJs said:


> Just wondering any special guest like last year?


Yep I will be on show.

Gonz.


----------



## EJs

great gonzo said:


> Yep I will be on show.
> 
> Gonz.


:thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Just bought my ticket first time for me so looking forward to it


----------



## Welshquattro1

camerashy said:


> Just bought my ticket first time for me so looking forward to it


Hope you enjoy yourself Dave :thumb:, 3rd year in a row I'm working again so not going


----------



## chongo

camerashy said:


> Just bought my ticket first time for me so looking forward to it


Great Dave :thumb: see you there bud.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I'm raring to go. :thumb:


----------



## chongo

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm raring to go. :thumb:


Same here:thumb: I have the EVO run this weekend then F1 then Waxstock 
That's me skint:lol:


----------

